# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  Cuanta uva soporta el mercado USA en la semana 48?

## Ernesto Gallo

https://www.facebook.com/11452667524...43713425030422Temas similares: Artículo: EE. UU. consumirá 60.000 toneladas de palta este fin de semana Artículo: Ley agraria: Se posterga el debate del predictamen una semana ¿Cuánta agua tiene nuestra miel? Artículo: Director de la FAO visita Perú próxima semana Artículo: Gobierno de Brasil aprobará esta semana ingreso de cebolla peruana a su mercado

----------

